# Lawn Help



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

My lawn is lumpy, has brown spots, crab grass, little purple flower things that take over in the summer, and grubs. Im seriously thinking about renting a sod cutter and starting from scratch. Its no more than 2000 sq.ft.. Is this over kill or can i save it with treatments?


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I'm no expert by any stretch but what I see done a lot is a complete killing of the present growth and then a replanting of grass seed. I'm not sure what is used...maybe Roundup as it is only active for days or weeks.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Before you do something drastic contact a local lawn fertilzing company. Get their opinion and pricing. I would think it is salvageable. A good company will tell you honestly. It is a lot of work to get a new yard in. I have been told that Spring is harder than fall for a new yard.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

What's a lawn. ?


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

You can't kill weeds and grass with glyphosate (Roundup) unless they are green and growing, as the chemical has to get into the root system to systemically kill the plant/s. Depending upon where you are geographically, different grasses will work where others won't. In Maryland, various blends of tall fescue or even bluegrass would certainly work.

Your lawn can be salvaged, do doubt, but with the right game plan, work, and products.

I would recommend if you wanted to start from fresh, come about the last of July or first week of August, apply the Roundup to the entire yard and wait about a month before reseeding with new grass seed (fescue or bluegrass) in September or October. This gives the young plants enough time to develop well enough to sustain the summer's heat and/or dry spells. The grass seed needs to be applied with a good fertilizer to help the seeds take root and thrive in early stages of growth. This typically results from figuring out the soil makeup (testing is usually free through some source, maybe county extension agency). You may also need to put down something like lime if the soil is too acidic. Whatever the case, watering it properly will be key, as well as getting good ground contact with the new seeds.

If you want to salvage it, start now with a good preemergence to kill off stuff like crabgrass and various other weeds that will crop up when the weather warms the soil enough. I would also use a product like, Lesco Three-way (a liquid [mixed with water in this instance] that's sprayed on lawn), which will kill broadleaf weeds and not harm grass. I would also put down something to 86 the grubs, as they will do a lot of harm feasting on root systems leaving nothing but the crowns of grass plants. Once you can get these things under better control (nothing but the good grass plants competing for nutrients), start with a good fertilizer program suited specifically for your yard (see soil test) and for the type of grass you are growing. You would apply this typically every 5-6 weeks, but just go by what the information on the package tells you.

During all this, you can put down new seed, but seed with need to have good ground contact (see raking it in, or whatever else to get in in the dirt good), otherwise it will not take good. Once again, proper watering will be key. In your area, it may be okay to seed fescue or other cool season grasses during the spring/summer months, but I'm guessing it would be optimum in your area to wait until the fall to seed.

I know it is more to this, and I've left out a lot of things, but if you have any questions, just ask and I will do my best.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

I should prob make a call to a couple lawn conpanies. I saw a thread here about soil teats so Im going to look into that.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I done my mine last oct. Used roundup to kill everything then put down annual ryegrass and fescue at same time. Fescue will stay dormant over winter but annual ryegrass will grow fast and through winter to giver coverage to the fescue. I overseeded yesterday and applied the lawn food. I also need to apply a pre emergent this week. I'm not worried about it being perfect I just wanted it to be ok but upto yet it's best yard on the street.


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Yeah, soil testing to get the right ph level plus adequate watering schedule with proper treatment of weed killer/fertilizer will help. Also for the lumpy areas after a rain when the soil is soft try to rent a sod roller and maybe you can flatten out some spots, if that doesn't work, spead some fill sand. The grass will grow through it. But not too much. Maybe if the grass is 3" high add 1" deep fill sand in low areas. It helps the roots establish a good base. They do this where I'm from.


----------



## TileWizard (Jan 14, 2011)

So does roundup not permanently damage the yard? How long does it take to "do its job"?


----------



## Quality_PTG (May 9, 2011)

A higher potency of vinegar should kill the weeds


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

TileWizard said:


> I should prob make a call to a couple lawn conpanies. I saw a thread here about soil teats so Im going to look into that.


I have a good friend that owns a Lawn Doctor franchise, and I can highly recommend the company over most every other nationally franchised outfit.

Over the years, I've helped him out a lot, ergo, why I know so much about the subject. I've gone to many a training session (to maintain certifications) with him to learn about most everything you could possibly imagine about turf grass and weeds.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 5, 2010)

TileWizard said:


> So does roundup not permanently damage the yard? How long does it take to "do its job"?


No, glyphosate does not leave a residual that lasts longer than about a week depending on how much chemical is there, and if the soil is high organic, how much rain, etc. But typically the chemical is supposed to immediately bond to the soil and is rendered ineffective.

It usually takes about 24 hours before you start seeing results (plants withering and beginning to turn color). Some weeds, like clover, will probably need a second spraying (or third) depending upon how thick the clover is. Some other weeds are tough to get rid of as well, but generally speaking, within the first week of spraying glyphosate the vegetation should be dead.


----------

